# Early Continental- is there a 52T chainring?



## mbstude (Jan 1, 2019)

Even with a 700 wheelset and an 8 speed Alfine hub, my ‘47 is begging for longer legs. Is there such a thing as a 52 tooth chainring that’ll fit the original crank?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 1, 2019)

@Schwinn499 @Eric Amlie


----------



## juvela (Jan 1, 2019)

------

Hello Matt,

IIRC the chainset on this bike is a standard 116mm BCD.

You have many choices for chainwheel makers to fit.

Here is Howard Sutherland's list of them -

Agrati

Alfa

Campagnolo (Sport)

Cinelli

Duprat

Durax

Gnutti

Haubtmann

Magistroni

Simplex

Solida

Stronglight

T.A.

Zeus

[NB - some of these makers offer dentition for 3/32" chain only]

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jan 1, 2019)

Incredible how many of these Continentals keep popping up lately! I have two. What about some of you other guys?


----------



## mbstude (Jan 1, 2019)

HARPO said:


> Incredible how many of these Continentals keep popping up lately! I have two. What about some of you other guys?





I bought this one from a CABE member a few years ago. It was in exceptionally nice original condition. I cleaned it up, never rode it, and later sold it to SirMike. He maintained the bike as it was and featured it on his blog a few times. I bought it back from him this past spring and proceeded to "hot rod" it with the 8 speed 700 wheelset, Brooks saddle, Lauterwasser bars, and alloy pedals. Nothing that can't be reversed.

It isn't original at the moment, but boy is it fun to ride.

I've also owned 2 other '46-47 Continentals, a metallic maroon one (incomplete, parted out) and a black tall frame (sold earlier this year). This model is my favorite Schwinn lightweight, hands down.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 2, 2019)

It's a drop dead beauty!


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jan 2, 2019)

You can find 52T chrome chainrings to fit...they are often labeled as Nervar, but don't usually have any logos/branding on them. The 52T typically have the three-lobed configuration like your current chainring, but have a series of oval holes outside of that to move the teeth out to 52T. There are some Magistroni versions that go up to 51T without the oval holes...not common, and the one I have I am not parting with . TA makes the full range of 116BCD alloy chainrings, but they have an inner circumferential ring at the bolt holes, so they look completely different. 

Here is a 52-47 combo for a decent price on eBay (not mine http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302951060071


----------



## mbstude (Jan 2, 2019)

ccdc.1 said:


> You can find 52T chrome chainrings to fit...they are often labeled as Nervar, but don't usually have any logos/branding on them. The 52T typically have the three-lobed configuration like your current chainring, but have a series of oval holes outside of that to move the teeth out to 52T. There are some Magistroni versions that go up to 51T without the oval holes...not common, and the one I have I am not parting with . TA makes the full range of 116BCD alloy chainrings, but they have an inner circumferential ring at the bolt holes, so they look completely different.
> 
> Here is a 52-47 combo for a decent price on eBay (not mine https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Nervar...=item46894a5267:g:gjUAAOSw0rBbzN~x:rk:19:pf:0
> 
> View attachment 927582




That should work! Thank you.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 2, 2019)

I have two but my favorite is the La tour .


----------



## furyus (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/273631600761?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648

Schwinn/Huret off of a Superior. May work for you.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 15, 2019)

mbstude said:


> That should work! Thank you.



I am not sure what happened, you never sent me tracking and I did not receive the fork back after refunding you $60.00. Either send me the $60 back or the fork. Thanks


----------

